# HELLO! I'd just like to show off my little critters a bit :3



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

These are my girls! (4 black ones) Glitch, Nightmare, Lulu, Kate, and (Grey) Algernon! Algernon is currently 3 weeks pregnant so the family is going to get a little bigger soon!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

very nice, it looks like Algernon has some fur loss going on, id check her for parasites and if none id treat it as a fungal thing.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah around the eyes as well (usually where I notice when mice are losing hair!


----------

